# Pass along the Hunting Heritage: Become a Hunter Education Instructor!



## Ohio News RSS

XENIA, OH  A training academy for individuals interested in becoming hunter education instructors will be offered March 21 and 22, 2014 according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.*More...

More...


----------

